# Engineering differences between lawn and snow engines?



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wondering. Does anyone know? What makes a snow blower engine suited for snow? Seems like lawn engines are more reliable than a snow blower engine; however, I think snow engines beaten to death because of engine load while throwing the snow.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Best I can tell they do not have an air filter but have a heated air intake system. Mechanically I don't believe the engine internals are really different. As I understand a lawn mower engine with it's air filter system could freeze up and block the air coming into the carb if used on a snow blower. I guess there is a lot less dust in a snow storm in your driveway. Even though, I would change the oil sooner in a snow blower than in an air filtered lawn mower. Unfiltered air is still unfiltered, maybe less particulates in the snow, but still there is salt dust and other dust, just less. 

Whimsey


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

We have members here that operate their snow blower for 40 years without a hitch and they change their oil once a season but of course everytime they use their unit they check the engine oil level as a must.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Normex said:


> We have members here that operate their snow blower for 40 years without a hitch and they change their oil once a season but of course everytime they use their unit they check the engine oil level as a must.


Agree totally. The key is they change their oil every season, not just by the hour requirements if they haven't reached it by the end of the season. 

Whimsey


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Snowblowers for the most part are not "heavy use" machines, in terms of hours..a typical snowblower probably has much less hours on it each year than a typical lawnmower or lawn tractor.

This is why almost no one bothers with an hour-meter on a snowblower..because it simply is not important to keep track of snowblower hours..because! you should always change the oil once a year no matter what..its cheap insurance..but this means that most snowblowers always get their oil changed *before* they technically need it!  this is a good thing..just change it once a year no matter what, (and do the other necessary lubing and oiling too) dont worry about the hours, and your snowblower will thank you with many years of reliable service

Commercial-use snowblowers are of course a different story..they need to watch hours and probably change oil more than once a season..but the average "home use" snowblower should get its oil changed once a year whether it technically "needs" it or not..

Scot


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

As said snowblower engines have a heater box, and no air filter. They also often have a primer (these are common on lawn mowers now, but they weren't always) and sometimes the recoil starter has extra shrouding to keep the ice and snow out. A lawn mower engine, mounted on a push or self propelled lawn mower also has a lightened flywheel, the blade makes up the difference. Small engines from a given manufacturer are all pretty similar for a given size internally.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

See snow engine HERE.

The feature mix will vary some but this is the gist.

In cases where I have gone there the short block is nothing special so the base engine is nothing unique.

The hours per year of use are not that high and the air cooled engine has the benefit of being in cold air. Granted it may spend more time working harder but that is not a huge stress factor. As for RPM most OPE wants to be at full throttle so again, nothing special.

Pete


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info and posts, you all.


----------

